# Hedgie-safe homemade cage cleaner



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dear all, I am looking for a recipe that I can mix up using easy to find ingredients (I live in Tajikistan, so we are limited on ingredients!) for cleaning my hedgehog's cage in between the weekly deep clean. During the deep clean I take her cage apart and wash the trays, toys and wheel in hot, soapy water. Every day I use baby wipes to pick up poops and clean up anything the newspaper and fleece did not sop up. She gets fresh newspaper and fleece every day (sometimes twice a day) and her soiled fleece is washed in a hot wash. The baby wipes do not contain alcohol or any type of germicide and I would like something that will kill bacteria better and not smell so sweet. Unfortunately, I cannot get unscented baby wipes here. I also don't want to knock Hazel over with fumes from rubbing alcohol or vinegar or use anything that could be toxic. I have tried to teach her to use a litter pan, but she still likes to poop and pee all over her cage making quite a mess that needs daily clean-up.

Any suggestions?


Thanks!
Sharon and Hazel


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A 50:50 mix of vinegar and water works great, I've used it and I know alot of other people do to. Once it dries you can't smell the vinegar at all. Vinegar is also a good disinfectant.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I use a 50:50 mix of water and distilled white vinegar. Works great. And you don't smell it once it is dry


----------



## scout536 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks so much! Will definitely start using this. 

Sharon and Hazel


----------

